# 2011 Libtech Travis Rice Pro C2 Snowboard



## discus2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Need some thoughts on this one!

2011 LIBTECH TRAVIS RICE PRO C2 SNOWBOARD

2011 LIBTECH TRAVIS RICE PRO C2 SNOWBOARD. Buy Online R&R Sport


----------



## n3o729 (Mar 12, 2010)

uhhhhh i love trice and that's why i bought 2010 trice but 1200 for 2011????? that's insane.
as far as i know, 2010 and 2011 has same exact spec. just different graphics. i like 2010 graphics better. that's why i got it. 
not to mention ridiculously cheap price i got it for (250 shipped!! brand new!!!)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

n3o729 said:


> uhhhhh i love trice and that's why i bought 2010 trice but 1200 for 2011????? that's insane.
> as far as i know, 2010 and 2011 has same exact spec. just different graphics. i like 2010 graphics better. that's why i got it.
> not to mention ridiculously cheap price i got it for (250 shipped!! brand new!!!)


Whoa short bus alert! That site is in NZ, so the board is listed in NZD. It's just over $800 USD.


----------



## n3o729 (Mar 12, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Whoa short bus alert! That site is in NZ, so the board is listed in NZD. It's just over $800 USD.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now it makes sense lol

still $800 is too much imo


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

TOO much. Get a Legacy instead.


----------



## discus2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Legacy!!!!Don't no that 1! I'll have a look. cheers.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

discus2 said:


> Legacy!!!!Don't no that 1! I'll have a look. cheers.


NeverSummer


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Whoa short bus alert! That site is in NZ, so the board is listed in NZD. It's just over $800 USD.


Annnnnnnnnd Welcome to the New Zealand snow scene! Bend over and have a nice day.

These kind of prices for a snow board are pretty average. Our prices are hiked up to the maximum and its clear that alot of people are getting "there cut" at a premium level, especially in retail shops.

Case in point: I buy a 2011 NS SLR (retails $500USD)* through the rep for $725NZD which is about the right conversion...

I go look at a Burton Custom (retail $490USD according to dogfunk) which would equal roughly $700NZD. But in the stores (im talking all stores, chain and local/core) you'll not get much change out of $1100NZD.

We get screwed over here big time. The weird thing is...people (not fucken me though) are willing to pay this kind of money...


*On the price of the NS board, yes, I know that the rep has less overheads and it was an over order from what he was going to order anyway and blah blah blah. I was damned lucky to get hold of the NS rep here in NZ. I was originally going to deal through the Australian rep, who wanted to charge me $1200NZD for a board less freight (I still haven't quite completed what my reply to him yet...)


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

discus2 said:


> Need some thoughts on this one!
> 
> 2011 LIBTECH TRAVIS RICE PRO C2 SNOWBOARD
> 
> 2011 LIBTECH TRAVIS RICE PRO C2 SNOWBOARD. Buy Online R&R Sport


My thoughts = Do not shell out for this board dude. 

Go buy something like a High Society or a Smokin' off of Greg @ BWMSnow.co.nz , you'll save yourself $400 - $500 and be getting a far better board for your money, off of someone who is passionate about snow sports & will be able to accurately recommend a board appropriate to your needs (not some dick in a chain store).

If you want to go the Never Summer route like everyone is suggesting here, you need to talk to Matt Bear (pm me for his details as his website is down at the moment) and see what he has in stock.

For those wondering wtf! is a High Society - High Society is pressed by Never Summer and features their RC technology. Their website is High Society Freeride Company

aaaaaaaaaaaand and article for snow geeks HIGH SOCIETY: Aspen's newest ski company


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm curious who has ridden this board- either regular or horsepower construction.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a Lib.


----------



## discus2 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have done 10 days on the 153, Best board I've ridden.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

sidewall said:


> I'm curious who has ridden this board- either regular or horsepower construction.


I've ridden four or five 2011 LibTechs, including the regular construction TRice 157. The TRice came last, IMO. The Lando was by far the most fun...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

discus2 said:


> I have done 10 days on the 153, Best board I've ridden.


Where you riding? Did you end up getting it from R+R Sports?


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

*I like the TRice*

I rode on a 2010 TRice 157 this winter. LOVED IT. Shape/handling/feel/size were all perfect. Mix of groomers, trees, fresh powder in Tahoe and it handled all of it with aplomb.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Was that a C2?


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

sidewall said:


> Was that a C2?


It was a 2010 C2BTX. First time I strapped in and got on snow, i was pivoting on the central axis from the banana shape... kinda weird but I got used to it after a run or two. Otherwise it seemed to flow into my turns (initiation was easier), and seemed more nimble than my previous standard camber board. I don't do any tricks really, so I can't report on it's pop with the C2 shape vs regular BTX.

-J


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

My biggest concern is the ability to arc turns, not sure if the Banana will work.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Arc turns? WTF is that?


----------



## discus2 (Jun 1, 2010)

I've been riding Tuora and bought it from the board factory in Welly. Had An ex pro German snow boarder ride it for a day and after the first run he was not at all impressed but by the fifth run, he wanted to buy it off me!! His decricption of it:A Freeride "MACHINE" He is still not 100% sure of the whole banana thing but loved the magna trac!
This board really likes speed!!! that I am sure of.


----------



## Mace (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, Sorry to start a new topic but it's on the same subject. I know a guy that is selling a 2010 T.rice 157 with Union Force Mediums for £350, looks good nic. I've scoured the net for reviews and have a skate banana and it sounds great for what I want but I am 150/154 lbs and 5'8" and size 9 boots, not sure if it's too big because the guy selling is 161 lbs. Any help would be great.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Mace said:


> Hi, Sorry to start a new topic but it's on the same subject. I know a guy that is selling a 2010 T.rice 157 with Union Force Mediums for £350, looks good nic. I've scoured the net for reviews and have a skate banana and it sounds great for what I want but I am 150/154 lbs and 5'8" and size 9 boots, not sure if it's too big because the guy selling is 161 lbs. Any help would be great.


It will be fine.


----------

